# Another awesome trip with my 2 yr old!



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

priceless


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

NOW you know what it's all about! You are setting a great example to others. Congrats! BTW....was the Cheetos residue the secret??!!? Keep it up. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

GREAT POST! Kudos to the little guy grabbing the fish for the pics...wonderful memories. The car seat shot brings back many memories.....life moves _*fast.*_


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Perfection.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm on board with everything but that Gator hat. ;D

Keep up the good work and where should I send the Roll Tide hat.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> I'm on board with everything but that Gator hat.  ;D
> 
> Keep up the good work and where should I send the Roll Tide hat.


Living in AL is already enough torture! Especially as a Gator Fan. I feel sick even thinking about a Roll Tide hat.

It was a great trip and today he keeps asking when we are going. I hooked my boat up to get some work down to it and he started to cry cause he wasn't going too. He is going to be a great fisherman.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Too funny. I'm Alabama native living in Gator land. Keep up the great work with your boy, hearwear choice excluded. ;D


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

And he thinks you were just fishing


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> And he thinks you were just fishing


So true!

Catch a fish and that little boy goes crazy. We kept one in the live well and he constantly was checking on him tell me if he was ok. Turning on the aerator and trying to feed him a cheeto.lol It was a good release at the end of the day when I asked him you want to take him home or let him go to catch again? He said let him go so WE can catch him again.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] to ya!!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

It may be hard to sell that Mitzi. with all these memories you are making.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Best fishing report I've ever read, great job!


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

GREAT POST!

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=y-10.gif]


----------

